# 577 - Repairman report! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor Harkon. (this comic was created with an assist from “melefor.” Thanks!) We celebrate Christmas at the C86 household, so if you do too I hope you have a Merry one. If not, have a nice day anyway. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

